# Stuck Cargo Ship update



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Just uploaded this video.. update of that ship.... Heng Tong 77.






Owner is hiding. Cookies..... I don't know where they are. I think we dragged them off the boat.

We told the owner "get your diesel off the ship so we can lighten it". 

No answer.

So we are pumping it all out. And we get to keep the diesel. Over 100 tons will be pumped out. 10-12 tons will be left in the tanks.

Owner sent two tugs from Dubai.... useless. Too small. They just sailed back to Arab-land or Disney-land or wherever.

We told the owner... who doesn't talk... all we hear is heavy breathing... some pervert or Darth Vader wannabe.... *you have until August 15. Then we pull it out ourselves, cut up the boat for steel and sell whatever is in those containers* ....I told you I would get all that stuff in our junkyards didn't I? 

I am pretty sure owner will not do anything.

BTW, we are the world leaders in scrapping ships. An old video of ours, showing how it's done. Enjoy:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuel almost emptied. Now it can't cause any environmental disaster by leaking fuel.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well dude if ya get the containers and you find my dankung mini fox 🦊 with aiming dimples in there ya want send it over to me please 😀 it’s gotta be in there I am sure 🤘🏻


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yessir... will try my best....


----------

